# squash partner needed in Dubai



## ashishmaheshwari.85 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi ,

i have recently joined a club near Dubai Internet City where i play Squash, but not been able to get any partner to play with.

i am average player to be honest and looking for same or better, please let me know if any one interested. the fee is quite cheap. if you just want to play Squash than 200 AED per month.


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Good Afternoon, I am interested. I have been looking for a partner too. I live quite close in Marina so I will be available most times.


----------



## ashishmaheshwari.85 (Aug 5, 2013)

hi 

that was quick reply.... and good to know you r available, my no. is /removed give me a call please, accordingly we ca talk in more detail


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please note that you're not allowed to post contact details here (email addresses, phone numbers etc).

There is a private message facility that you can use after you make your fifth useful post.

Thanks


----------



## ashishmaheshwari.85 (Aug 5, 2013)

jtnofx said:


> Hi Good Afternoon, I am interested. I have been looking for a partner too. I live quite close in Marina so I will be available most times.


Hi jtnofx,

i guess i am not allowed to publish my contact details on the thread, could you please message me your details.


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

ok no problem, will do.


----------



## ashishmaheshwari.85 (Aug 5, 2013)

i go there everyday around 7- 7:30 in evening. going today as well.


----------



## ashishmaheshwari.85 (Aug 5, 2013)

jtnofx said:


> Hi Good Afternoon, I am interested. I have been looking for a partner too. I live quite close in Marina so I will be available most times.





jtnofx said:


> ok no problem, will do.


hi jtnofx,

got lot of time during this Eid holidays to play Squash, would you be interested? 

let me know.


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

ashishmaheshwari.85 said:


> hi jtnofx,
> 
> got lot of time during this Eid holidays to play Squash, would you be interested?
> 
> let me know.


Hi. Sorry I was busy most of eid. I am free tomorrow (Sunday) if you fancy it? Where do you play in media city? Frazier suites? 

I will be free from around 630-7 ish to start. 

Cheers.


----------



## ashishmaheshwari.85 (Aug 5, 2013)

jtnofx said:


> Hi. Sorry I was busy most of eid. I am free tomorrow (Sunday) if you fancy it? Where do you play in media city? Frazier suites?
> 
> I will be free from around 630-7 ish to start.
> 
> Cheers.


hi,

yes i play at Fraser suites, and 7 sounds good to me.


----------



## umarqulikhan (Sep 21, 2013)

hi there,

if you as still looking for squash partner do let me know. i m a beginner level player. reply me if your are interested to play.


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

I can join you starting next month when I move to Dubai 

Cheers


----------

